# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Tool] d2r Crutch 1.1 Auto-trade, Create/join Game, quick exit game

## oxpecker

Hi,
I created this script which can create or join games for you and can do auto-trade.




I've made a video how to use it as well:




discord for the script d2r Crutch

I made this script for myself and wanted to share it with others, I wanted ist for it just for fun. Made a video because I had fun also. I'm not here to gain anything.
I'm attaching both compiled and uncompiled versions of it.

Suck my balls.

----------


## oxpecker

Just before someone expresses their *suspicions*  in this thread.
I already made another thread on elitepvpers and got a lot of conspiracy theorist ideas that this *COULD BE* a "backdoor". 
Just fiy *NOT A SINGLE PERSON* has even tried it.
I can send the uncompiled code and you can check it yourselves. 
I actually do not even care about getting RUNES at this point for it, I just want someone to confirm that I am not a HACK.
I made this script originally for myself, it's just that I decided to share it, and enjoyed making video about it. There is nothing else to it.
If you have your suspicions please keep them for yourself before you try it and comment anything, you're not a "free thinker", or "not a sheep".
You're just one of the conspiracy theorist if you claim to know something with just an assumption.

----------


## oxpecker



----------


## gentlemen37

it's not working

----------


## oxpecker

Shame, come to discord maybe I will be able to help.

----------

